# استفسار عن دراسة بماليزيا



## farhatabs (27 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شباب انا بدي اسالكم عن تخصص حصلتو بجامعة الملتيميديا اسمو :


*Bachelor of Engineering (Hons) **Electronics majoring in Robotics and Automation*
هل التخصص هاد نفسو الميكاترونكس؟
واذا مو نفسو شو بيفرق؟

وبالنسبة للسنة تحضيرية ايمت اذا الواحد بدو يسجل فيا......؟

وكمان سؤال _طولنا عليكم_ في جامعة احسن منها بهي الهندسة ؟

سامحونا عالاطالة


----------



## zamalkawi (27 أبريل 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f74.html


----------



## عزيز العراقي (1 مايو 2011)

اخي العزيز بصراحة اني انصحك بالعنوان الدراسة كاسم لانه الروبوت والاتمته هيه اختصاص من الميكاترونيكس هذل يعني انه انت سوف تحدد المجال الذي تعمل فيه لان بصراحة الميكاترونيكس واسع جدا كاختصاص 
مع تحياتي الك والموفقية ياربي


----------



## farhatabs (3 مايو 2011)

طيب شو المواد اللي بتفرق بين الدراستين


----------



## farhatabs (16 نوفمبر 2011)

انتظر الرد


----------

